# Fusing plastic bags to make material



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

How to................
http://etsylabs.blogspot.com/2007/05/long-overdue-fusing-plastic-bag.html

Shopping tote looks easy enough. Must be other things one can do with this as well.


.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

What a great way to recycle those nasty bags! Thanks!

Meg


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

well SHOOT! this works. Just made some. Fused it to a piece of "non woven nylon" that is a leather lookalike but isn't waterproof. now I have a waterproof leather replacement.

dang. now I have to make a decision....when I grocery shop, and they ask "paper or plastic?" do I say "plastic" so I can do this craft, or "paper" so I can continue with papermache?

decisions decisions. I can't even decide between waffles and pancakes when we go out for breakfast :Bawling:


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Yeah it works.  I'm making garbage bags for my trash containers, cheaper then buying them. If you ask for paper, they charge a nickle a bag, so I have tons of plastic bags to work with.
For mache, I just buy the brown mailing paper on a roll, at the $1 store. 

.


----------



## MoonShine (Mar 17, 2003)

Wow,that's neat...I want to try it and make one of those re-useable shopping bags. Thanks Crafty!!


----------

